# Frogan, the Frog Dragon



## Truhls (Aug 4, 2008)

*UPDATED WITH A PICTUR WOOOOTTTT*

*Name: Frogan*
*Age: 20*
*Sex: Male*
*Species:* Frog-Dragon-Halfbeast
*Height: 6"*
*Weight:* 300lbs ( Hey scales are friggin heavy )
*Orientation:* Straight

*Appearance:*
*- Hair and fur:* Black and Green, mostly black with green as markings.
*- Markings: Lightning patches of green on the arms, fiery patches on the legs.*
*- Eye color:* Emerald Green
*- Other features: Nice long scaly tail.*
*Behavior and Personality:* Usually the first to crack a joke, with am immature sense of humor. Shy when it comes to meeting new people, but always willing. Tends to not talk much unless talked to. 
*Skills:* Flametounge, used for snatching food.
*Weaknesses:* Batman is his arch nemisis.

*Likes:* Loves to play games, watch anime and other animals.PORN!!

*Dislikes:* Too much to answer!

*History:* His mother was an adventurer, and found a cave full of gold. She was taken prisoner and raped by a dragon there. THus the Dragonschild was born. He was an outcast since birth, the only one truely loving him being his mother.He didnt fit in with dragons, nor with humans. Growing up was a lonely expirience. Him and his mother were alsways constantly on the move, for if anyone found him they usually tried to kill him. His mother sacrificed most luxuries of a normal life, to poverty and hard work of living an unmarried life. No suiter would come near her because of her son.

*Clothing/Personal Style:* Anything, but prefers shorts.

*Goal:* To be the best everything.
*Profession:* None
*Theme song:* CaramelDansen
*Birthdate:* 10/18
*Star sign:* Libra

*Favorite food:* Pot Pies
*Favorite drink:* Water
*Favorite location:* Japan
*Favorite weather:* Rainy
*Favorite color:* Green And Black

*Least liked food:* Fish
*Least liked drink:* Beer
*Least liked location:* Crowds
*Least liked weather:* Hot/Sunny

*Favorite person:* Whoever made Initial D
*Least liked person:* Could be...You.
*Friends:* They Know
*Relations:* None
*Enemies:* Bush
*Significant other:* None


Well theres a bit about me 








Props to SpineDragon for the Picture.


----------



## Ratte (Aug 4, 2008)

Yay another Libra!!!  *glompz*


----------



## Magikian (Aug 4, 2008)

Short history is short... xD

Also, keep trying to be the best at everything, because I am the best fighter there is!


----------



## Glennjam (Aug 4, 2008)

Truhls said:


> *N**Likes:* Loves to play games, watch anime and other animals.*PORN*!!




YEAHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## Ratte (Aug 4, 2008)

Magikian said:


> Short history is short... xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Truhls (Aug 4, 2008)

I am still working on it dammit! maybe anyways. lol

THERE IS THAT BETTER?


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 4, 2008)

Frog-Dragon? With shorts?


Must look nice or funny or both. Have you pic or something?


----------



## Magikian (Aug 4, 2008)

Truhls said:


> I am still working on it dammit! maybe anyways. lol
> 
> THERE IS THAT BETTER?




Yeah, its better... *cough*generic*cough* >.>;

xD

Nah, it's good.


----------



## Truhls (Aug 5, 2008)

Magikian said:


> Yeah, its better... *cough*generic*cough* >.>;
> 
> xD
> 
> Nah, it's good.


 

I are teh bad at this? 


Also i was thinking i wouldnt have him wearing any clothes, i personally love teh shorts though


----------



## Truhls (Aug 13, 2008)

Updated with a picture


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 13, 2008)

That's... pretty cool. Good for you.


----------

